# Free Ecommerce with Paypal



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all,

For a new internet shop I'm looking for a free solution for my wishes:
- Adding products and categories has to be simple and straightforward
- Has to support Paypal
- Has to have an option to have an e-mail sent with payment information (like bank account number) once they order an item
- Easy to install
- Have to be able to edit the template to my likings, preferably already looking nice


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

You can use paypal's widgets and cart for free on your own scripted site if you have the skills, but the scripts they give you are finicky. My advice is to use Bigcartel they even have awesome plans for 10 and 20 bucks a month and have a lot of support in their forums. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, I have used Cubecart in the past and it was pretty nice, but It wasn't possible to get an e-mail sent. Also I don't want to only offer PayPal as about only 5% of my customers use it. Thanks for your support though


----------



## hotwheels (Jul 11, 2008)

You dont need a paypal 'account' to be able to make a purchase via the paypal checkout that bigcartel uses. All your customer will need is a credit or debit card, they dont need to register or join up to anything to make the purchase.

Just a thought


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks, I actually didn't know that! 

However, it's unfortunately still not an option for me. People in my country aren't really used to pay with credit cards, they don't get used that often. Mostly people pay just with a bank transfer, that is why I want an automatic e-mail sent to them with all payment info.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmm ya its probably going to be a bit tricky. I would look at hosted sites in your country and see what pops up on their payment page, then type that in google and see if its a free service or not. And if I can ask why don't a lot of people have credit cards or debit cards, they should have debit cards if they can do electronic bank transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I have used Cubecart in the past and it was pretty nice, but It wasn't possible to get an e-mail sent


That shouldn't be a problem with cubecart. I use it and when I get an order through PayPal I get an email from cubecart and an email from PayPal.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

AmericanBandit said:


> And if I can ask why don't a lot of people have credit cards or debit cards, they should have debit cards if they can do electronic bank transfers.


I don't know how it is in other countries but mine, and here !
But "we", where I am from, (at least it use to be, may be it's different now)
we were paid cash, we use to do our purchases in the corner 
store by cash, and the bank account was something for people 
with more money than us, or for people who happen to _*have*_ money
to put in the bank .

AND, it also has to do on how widely Internet is spread among the population.

Just turn the computer off for a minute. Well there is not many 
places where you need a credit card to buy something, only 
those tv commercial, that state :call in the next 20 minutes and 
we will send you two of whatever !!
Most of the time, if not always, I use my debit card, but for many 
of us, third countries ( I hate that term  ) inhabitants, plastic 
money is not that common.


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Rodney said:


> That shouldn't be a problem with cubecart. I use it and when I get an order through PayPal I get an email from cubecart and an email from PayPal.


Yeah when somebody makes a payment with Paypal i get an e-mail, but I also want to have the option for cubecart to send it automatically to the customer with payment info.


----------



## AmericanBandit (Jan 11, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> Well there is not many
> places where you need a credit card to buy something, only
> those tv commercial, that state :call in the next 20 minutes and
> we will send you two of whatever !!
> Most of the time, if not always, I use my debit card


Am I naive to believe that there is a different system in place for both credit and debit cards - I have always assumed you could use one or the other considering how they are billed. With debit cards really being a Visa MC or Discover card issued by a bank backed by your own assets (sort of like a plastic electronic form of writing a check). So I guess what I am saying is that anywhere you use your debit card you could use a credit card and when a person says accept credit card payments they can also accept bank issued debit card payments.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

AmericanBandit said:


> Am I naive to believe that there is a different system in place for both credit and debit cards - I have always assumed you could use one or the other considering how they are billed. With debit cards really being a Visa MC or Discover card issued by a bank backed by your own assets (sort of like a plastic electronic form of writing a check). So I guess what I am saying is that anywhere you use your debit card you could use a credit card and when a person says accept credit card payments they can also accept bank issued debit card payments.


Yes you are right, if a merchant accepts, let say Visa, he doesn't know if you are paying with a credit card or a debit card.
I use my debit card as a credit card, always.
If I choose the debit option I am asked for a PIN, which I don't know .
My point was that in many countries plastic money is not very common for the general population.


----------



## Mindstate (Oct 11, 2007)

Still unsure which one to use!


----------

